# Legacy Betting - Tipsters for win



## legacybetting (Aug 1, 2022)

Hi guys, I’ve been betting for about 5 years now, I won’t hide it at the beginning of my journey, I didn’t understand very well how you can win on a bet, but now for 3 years I have been earning only on bets, which I will try to demonstrate for you.

I publish my predictions in the telegram channel. Telegram - legacybetting. Follow me! Thank you!

I'm sure my bets will bring you many thousands of euros or dollars.


----------



## legacybetting (Aug 1, 2022)

01/08/22

Argentin :LIGA PROFESIONAL
Defensa y Justicia - Arsenal Sarandi
WIN Defensa y Justicia
Odd 1.91

Follow me in telegram - legacybetting.


----------



## legacybetting (Aug 11, 2022)

11 AUGUST 2022

*TENNIS. ATP MONTREAL. 1/8 FINALS
Cilic M. - Paul T.
WIN Cilic M.
Odd 1.7

BASEBALL. MLB
Cincinnati Reds - Chicago Cubs
WIN Chicago Cubs
Odd 1.95*

MY TELEGRAM - *legacybetting*


----------



## Giresse (Aug 17, 2022)

legacybetting said:


> 11 AUGUST 2022
> 
> *TENNIS. ATP MONTREAL. 1/8 FINALS
> Cilic M. - Paul T.
> ...


Wow it wasn't a funny day on your side. Keep up!!


----------



## Bradd (Aug 19, 2022)

There are days like that !! You can check my free tips anytime


Giresse said:


> Wow it wasn't a funny day on your side. Keep up!!


----------

